# How do you pronounce "Sahuagin"?



## Menexenus (Nov 18, 2006)

How do you pronounce the word "Sahuagin"?  I've been saying it in my head for years and years.  Finally, for the first time, I had to say it out loud last week in front of my friends.

Here's how I say it:  Saw - hwah - GGIN  
(The emphasis is on the last syllable and the 'g' is hard, as in 'begin'.)

However, when I said this clumsy collection of syllables out loud for the first time, I realized instantly how ridiculous it sounds.  So, I must be saying it wrong.  How *should* I be saying it?  (Or, alternatively, how do *you* say it?)


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 18, 2006)

I pronounce it like you, only the last syllable (the one with the accent) rhymes with "keen".

As long as you don't pronounce it "Saw-who-a -ggin" (rhymes with "hooligan") you're doing alright.


----------



## Aaron L (Nov 18, 2006)

sa-HOO-a-JIN.


----------



## VirgilCaine (Nov 18, 2006)

Suh-hway-gen. [Llast syllable is short, and a "g" NOT "j" sound] That's how I say it, anyway. 

Unlike drow, tarrasque, and some others, I would be open to other pronunciations.


----------



## Ottergame (Nov 18, 2006)

"fish man"


----------



## Ripzerai (Nov 18, 2006)

Sah-wah-gin. The H is silent, as in Spanish (which any word with "hua" is gong to resemble). 

Alternatively, you could pronounce it as if it were entirely Spanish (sah-wah-HEEN), but I don't think many people do that.


----------



## Mark Hope (Nov 18, 2006)

Seeing as no-one has said it yet... throatwarbler mangrove.

Hmmm.

I pronounce it SAA-hwah-gin.  Emphasis on the lengthened first syllable.  The "g" in the third syllable is hard, like in gibbon.


----------



## Cedric (Nov 18, 2006)

saw-HA-gen (hard g, last syllable rhymes with again)


----------



## orsal (Nov 18, 2006)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I pronounce it like you, only the last syllable (the one with the accent) rhymes with "keen".




Me too.


----------



## AFGNCAAP (Nov 18, 2006)

I go with this: Sah-hoo-ahg-een

Then again, I prefer to use the term "sea devils" or the like for the sahuagin for Common speakers.  The above pronunciation is used as the "proper" pronunciation of the word "sahuagin" in their native language (where each syllable is said).


----------



## Sabathius42 (Nov 18, 2006)

Suh-who-again

Of course I usually just describe them as "fish people".

DS


----------



## RichGreen (Nov 18, 2006)

Sah-hoo-a-ginn (hard g)

No idea if this is right though. Dragon Compendium says sa-HWA-gin!


Richard


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 18, 2006)

Q: What's a fishman's favorite brand of ice cream?

A: Sahaugin-Daz.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Q: What's a fishman's favorite brand of ice cream?
> 
> A: Sahaugin-Daz.



 I always knew the sahuagin were from New Jersey!


----------



## Baron Opal (Nov 18, 2006)

Sa - haw - gwin


----------



## Huw (Nov 18, 2006)

sa-HWAA-gin.

No idea if that's right or where Gygax got it from, but it does look vaguely Meso-American.

So, how does everyone pronounce Ixitxachitl?


----------



## pawsplay (Nov 18, 2006)

Huw said:
			
		

> sa-HWAA-gin.
> 
> No idea if that's right or where Gygax got it from, but it does look vaguely Meso-American.
> 
> So, how does everyone pronounce Ixitxachitl?




Like it's spelled.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 18, 2006)

Iks-it-ZACK-ittle.  The last syllable is like "little", but pronounced very quickly.


----------



## Mark Hope (Nov 18, 2006)

ick-zit-za-CHIttle (again, to rhyme with little, but the stress on the I).


----------



## I'm A Banana (Nov 18, 2006)

Sahuagin come from "sahagin," or "Sea Hag." Aquatic monsters originally similar to greek Sirens. Through D&D and the FF series, they've become manevolent acquatic predators.

Considering the origin, "Sa-HWA-gin"


----------



## was (Nov 18, 2006)

sa-haw-gin.....gin..hard g and rhymes with fin


----------



## the Jester (Nov 18, 2006)

Sahuagin I've taken to pronouncing "Saw who again", only with the emphasis on the "WHO" part.  I've changed my pronounciation of it at least 3-4 times over the years, though.



			
				Huw said:
			
		

> So, how does everyone pronounce Ixitxachitl?




Iks-its-ZATCH-itl.

The "ZATCH" kinda rhymes with "match"; it has a slightly different, kinda slurry sound to it though that I don't think "normal" english really describes well.  Kindy runs sloppily into the next syllable.


----------



## Klaus (Nov 18, 2006)

sah-hoo-a-GHEEN.

Rimes with sardine!


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Nov 18, 2006)

Wasn't there a 2E sourcebook on these guys? Did it have the proper pronounciation?


----------



## Nifft (Nov 18, 2006)

sah-hew-ah-GEEN (with a bit of a Spanish accent, because the people on those islands tend to speak Spanish).

 -- N


----------



## Twowolves (Nov 18, 2006)

sa-HWA-kin

ickz-IT-za-chit-ill


----------



## Sejs (Nov 18, 2006)

SAW-ghin or SOW-ghin

Probably really incorrect, but .. eh.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 18, 2006)

*Ponaturi*

or Sah-*Hua*-jin

2. Ixi-Ray


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 18, 2006)

Sa-hue-a-g-in


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Nov 18, 2006)

sah-HWAH-gin - again, with a hard G like "get".

IKS-it-za-chittle.


----------



## DMH (Nov 18, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> sa-HOO-a-JIN.




This is close to the official pronounication in Sea Devils. Page 47 has saa-WHO-ah-gen.


----------



## Corsair (Nov 18, 2006)

suh-OW-gin 

(hard G)


----------



## Ahzad (Nov 18, 2006)

Ogrork the Mighty said:
			
		

> Wasn't there a 2E sourcebook on these guys? Did it have the proper pronounciation?




yes there was, and yes it did....unfortunately i'm not at home to reference it.....


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Nov 18, 2006)

Huw said:
			
		

> sa-HWAA-gin.
> 
> No idea if that's right or where Gygax got it from, but it does look vaguely Meso-American.
> 
> So, how does everyone pronounce Ixitxachitl?



Badly.


----------



## Drowbane (Nov 18, 2006)

*odalay!*

saa-waa-heen

or 

saa-haa-Jin


----------



## DMH (Nov 18, 2006)

Ahzad said:
			
		

> yes there was, and yes it did....unfortunately i'm not at home to reference it.....




Look 2 posts above yours.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Nov 18, 2006)

Drowbane said:
			
		

> saa-waa-heen
> 
> or
> 
> saa-haa-Jin




Gesundheit.


----------



## Aeolius (Nov 18, 2006)

from http://www.wizards.com/dnd/dnddefinitivefaq.asp

Aarakocra: a-rah-KO-krah
Arquebus: AR-keh-bus
Baatezu: bay-AH-teh-zu or BAH-teh-zu
Bardiche: bar-DEESH
Bulette: boo-LAY
Catoblepus: kuht-OH-bleh-puhs, also kah-TA-ble-pus
Chatkcha: CHAT-k-cha (thri-kreen throwing weapon)
Chimera: ky-MAEE-ruh, or ky-MAIR-ruh (rhymes with "care of")
Chitin: KITE-in
Cuirass: KWEE-rass
Drow: DRAU (as in drowsy; rhymes with now and how)
Dweomer: DWEH-mer (rhymes with "hem her"), or DWIH-mer; sometimes DWEE-mer
Falchion: FAL-chun
Geas: GEE-ass, or GYASS (both with a hard "g")
Gygax: GY-gaks
Halberd: HAL-berd, (not HAL-bread)
Herb: ERB
Ioun: EYE-oon
Iuz: YOOZ or EE-uz
Ixitxachitl: iks-it-ZATCH-i-til or ik-zit-zah-chih-tull
Lich: LITCH (as in ditch), *not* LIKE or LICK
Lycanthrope: LY-kun-throhp, LY-kan-throhp (like lichen rope/my tan rope)
Lycanthropy: ly-KAN-thruh-pee
Mage: MAGE (as in age), *not* MADGE (as in badger)
Melee: MAY-lay
Otyugh: AHT-yuhg
Sahuagin: sah-HWAH-gin
Scythe: syth (rhymes with tithe) 
Svirfneblin: svirf-NEB-lin
Tanar'ri: tah-NAHR-ree
Tarrasque: tah-RASK
THAC0: either THAK-oh, or THAKE-oh
Vargouille: var-GWEEL
Vrock: vrahk
Wyvern: WIH-vern (as in did learn), or WHY-vern
Zaknafein: zack-NAY-fee-in


----------



## Mark Hope (Nov 19, 2006)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> Bulette: boo-LAY



Not even close.



> _Herb: ERB_



Add an "h" when you cross the Atlantic ...


----------



## Sound of Azure (Nov 19, 2006)

Mark Hope said:
			
		

> Add an "h" when you cross the Atlantic ...




Same goes for the Pacific.


----------



## Nifft (Nov 19, 2006)

Actually, I just realized I've never said that word out loud... despite placing them in my campaign setting, the PCs have never fought, seen, or heard tales of one.

Hmm. Maybe I should fix that. 

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Ebonyr (Nov 19, 2006)

I thought it was pronounce saw-hen


----------



## Contrarian (Nov 19, 2006)

Huw said:
			
		

> sa-HWAA-gin.
> 
> No idea if that's right or where Gygax got it from, but it does look vaguely Meso-American.




Gygax got it from Steve Marsh -- Marsh created most D&D's early aquatic monsters.

For the record, Marsh says "sahuagin" should be pronounced like it's Spanish.


----------



## Kishin (Nov 19, 2006)

Sah-HWA-gin.

Sah-hoo-a-gin when I was younger, for whatever reason. I switched somewhere along the line.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Nov 19, 2006)

Say-What-Again?


----------



## Agamemnon (Nov 19, 2006)

I wish WOTC would just start putting in IPA pronounciations to the monster descriptions. 'twould save trouble.


----------



## Fishbone (Nov 19, 2006)

Sea devil. Because after the Lick/Leeshe/Lisch controversery I really can't be bothered.


----------



## Nyaricus (Nov 20, 2006)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> Baatezu: bay-AH-teh-zu or BAH-teh-zu
> Bardiche: bar-DEESH
> Chitin: KITE-in
> Cuirass: KWEE-rass
> ...



Here's my dirty little list of mis-pronunciated words.

Baatezu: bat-zoo
Bardiche: bar-DI-shay
Chitin: chit-tine
Cuirass: cur-ri-ass
Dweomer: do-o-mer
Falchion: FAL-chion
Geas: geez (rhymes with "please")
Herb: HERB
Melee: mee-lee
Vargouille: var-gooill
Vrock: ver-rock

Go the sea-devil pronunciation right though


----------



## Aeric (Nov 20, 2006)

I've always pronounced it sah-HEY-gin.  I went to elementary school with a guy named Mike Sahaguin, and I figured it was close enough.   

Besides, I always liked kuo-toa better.


----------



## Thurbane (Nov 20, 2006)

I've always pronounced it as Sah-ha-gwin, as in Sahara Desert with a "gwin" on the end...


----------



## Felon (Nov 20, 2006)

Agamemnon said:
			
		

> I wish WOTC would just start putting in IPA pronounciations to the monster descriptions. 'twould save trouble.




I agree. Often I've wondered if Hamatula rhymed with "spatula". Too often, perhaps.

Oh, and here's a real nice one, courtesy of the Epic-Level Handbook: hecatoncheires. Any takers?


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 20, 2006)

Heck-at-on-KAI-rays is how I pronounce it.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 20, 2006)

It's official, no-one agrees on how to pronounce i!  I feel better about that since it was the monster that I had the most trouble trying to pronounce.  Unfortunately for me they have figured in my campaign on multiple occasions.  I think that I just resorted to calling them sea devils, which is what the locals would call them anyway.  Locathah also got renamed to fish-men, although I had an easier time in pronouncing them.

That there are so many different pronounciations of the word is a bit of a rarity.  Normally people have 1 or 2 different ways that people argue over.  Sahuagin seem to have about 10+ different variations.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 20, 2006)

Agamemnon said:
			
		

> I wish WOTC would just start putting in IPA pronounciations to the monster descriptions. 'twould save trouble.




I agree.  Is it that hard to phonetically spell the monster's name in the monster listing somewhere.  I think it would make life easier for us poor overworked GM's who either stumble repeatedly over the pronunciation or come up with pronunciation that has otherwise humourous undertones!

Olaf the Stout


----------



## glass (Nov 20, 2006)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> Sah-wah-gin.



Me too. Although it tends to be 'Sah-wah-gin-or-how-ev-er-you-are-sup-posed-to-say-it'! 



glass.


----------



## glass (Nov 20, 2006)

Fishbone said:
			
		

> Sea devil. Because after the Lick/Leeshe/Lisch controversery I really can't be bothered.



There was controversy over the lich? I thought that one was pretty straight forward, like lichgate.


glass.


----------



## Bagpuss (Nov 20, 2006)

Menexenus said:
			
		

> How do you pronounce the word "Sahuagin"?




Sa - hog - gwin

at least in your group


----------



## Henrix (Nov 20, 2006)

Contrarian said:
			
		

> For the record, Marsh says "sahuagin" should be pronounced like it's Spanish.




Eerie, I've always thought it should be pronounced as if it were spanish, ever since I was a kid.


----------



## Ahrimon (Nov 20, 2006)

'sha-who-ah-gin'  with the last two parts sounding like "again".

I've always placed that 'h' in there for the beginning though.  I never even noticed until I read this thread.


----------



## Gez (Nov 20, 2006)

I pronounce it with a hard "g" sound, like in begin, but otherwise exactly like I would pronounce any word according to French pronunciation rules, where syllables are not stressed, vowel lengths are all the same, and the sounds associated to letters are predictible based on a few rules rather than completely random and based on usage ever since the Great Vowel Shift. 



			
				Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Here's my dirty little list of mis-pronunciated words.
> Cuirass: cur-ri-ass




Is that mispronunciation common? I wonder if that could explain the very common "curiass" misspelling.

I don't know what's the accepted English spelling (since lieutenant is pronounced as leftenant, it could be anything), but I say "kwirass"... The i is short as in "tin", not a long diphthong as in "life", and it is definitely _before_ the r.

For what it's worth, I pronounce "vargouille" as "vargooy".


----------



## lukelightning (Nov 20, 2006)

It's like when you say you spotted some B-list celebrity and your friend is sort of unclear on who they are and says "you *saw who again*?"


----------



## theredrobedwizard (Nov 20, 2006)

Hecatoncheires: "hecka-ton-cheerez"

-TRRW


----------



## lukelightning (Nov 20, 2006)

theredrobedwizard said:
			
		

> Hecatoncheires: "hecka-ton-cheerez"




At least this is a real word. From Greek. "Heka-tawn-kai-race" (Hundred Hands).


----------



## Agamemnon (Nov 20, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I agree.  Is it that hard to phonetically spell the monster's name in the monster listing somewhere.  I think it would make life easier for us poor overworked GM's who either stumble repeatedly over the pronunciation or come up with pronunciation that has otherwise humourous undertones!




Indeed, and to a foreigner, non-IPA pronouncation guides are nearly useless, whereas IPA is expressly designed to be universal.


----------



## lukelightning (Nov 20, 2006)

Fie upon your standardized pronounciations! Yer over-accurate speaking of these beasties names bespeaks your closeness to them! Only an evil-lover would know the proper way to say "drow"!


----------



## Terwox (Nov 20, 2006)

suh-hog-gwin.

Phonetically, it would look like Suh'hogwin, there's not a pause between hog and win.  Funny.


----------



## Fishbone (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, we'd been calling the BBEG a "Lick" in a campaign until somebody looked it up in the dictionary and said that it meant corpse in some language(French, I think) and should be pronounced softly. They're still Licks to me, though!


----------



## Mycanid (Nov 20, 2006)

Huw said:
			
		

> sa-HWAA-gin.
> 
> No idea if that's right or where Gygax got it from, but it does look vaguely Meso-American.
> 
> So, how does everyone pronounce Ixitxachitl?




I agree with Huw's pronunciation.

As for the other question, I must admit that I was NEVER able to figure it out....  :\


----------



## BOZ (Nov 21, 2006)

sah- HWAH - ginn


----------



## Boondoggle (Nov 21, 2006)

Svirfneblin: Smurf-nibblin


----------



## Gumby (Nov 21, 2006)

KOO-uh TOW-uh.

Or, alternately, MER-lock.


----------



## jdrakeh (Nov 21, 2006)

"Fish Man"


----------



## jdrakeh (Nov 21, 2006)

Fishbone said:
			
		

> Sea devil.




I called them "Silurians" for years


----------



## Hussar (Nov 21, 2006)

What's wrong with sa-WHO-gin?

It might be wrong, but that's the way I've been saying it for years.


----------



## Gez (Nov 21, 2006)

Fishbone said:
			
		

> Well, we'd been calling the BBEG a "Lick" in a campaign until somebody looked it up in the dictionary and said that it meant corpse in some language(French, I think)




Definitely not French. We have "corps" (passed in English as "corpse" but actually means "body", and is thus not restricted to dead things), "cadavre" (passed in English as cadaver), restes (remnants), "dépouille" (which, for animals, is also used to mean just their skin), but not lich. 

Incidentally, it's "liche" (lish) in French, and has no other meaning except for some fish, the fish of the genera "lichia" in the Carangidae family (e.g., the leerfish, _lichia amia_).


----------



## diaglo (Nov 21, 2006)

Menexenus said:
			
		

> How do you pronounce the word "Sahuagin"?



Sea Devil


----------



## Dragon Vindaloo (Nov 21, 2006)

I say sah-how-jen.


----------



## lukelightning (Nov 21, 2006)

Ixitxachitl: I pronounce it "ick zit shaw chittle"


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 21, 2006)

Boondoggle said:
			
		

> Svirfneblin: Smurf-nibblin



Which leads to my other joke.

Q: what did the human ghoul say to the deep gnome ghoul?

A: "Hey, are you going to eat that little blue guy, or are you just smurf nibblin'?"


----------

